# المهندسات فى السعوديه؟؟؟



## المهندسه أم ليلى (1 يونيو 2009)

انا مهندسه معماريه اقيم فى السعوديه من سنتين و خلال هذه الفتره حاولت ان اجد عملا مناسب لكنى لم احصل عليه و كل ما كنت اعثر عليه مدرسه او فى استديو نسائى بالفوتوشوب و هذه المسأله تأرقنى جدا فهل بعد تعب السنين و اختيارى ان اسافر مع زوجى يهدم كل ماتعبت فيه خلال سنوات طويله من الدراسه و العمل؟؟؟ اجو منكم ان تفيدونى هل توجد مكاتب او شركات لها فرع نسائى بالرياض خصوصا بمنطقه الروضه و ما حولها و كمان انا سمعت ان يوجد طلبه يتم مساعدتهم فهل تفيدونى لانى غلبت؟؟؟


----------



## النائف (1 يونيو 2009)

حياكي الله اختي ام ليلي 

نحن مكتب الحربي للاستشارات المعمارية نرغب في تكوين فريق نسائي واذا حببتي الانظمام لطاقم عملنا يسعدنا ذلك 

للتواصل معي 

[email protected]

موقع المكتب : شارع الستين مقابل شرطة الملز بجوار عمارة الغزالي من الشمال في عمارة نادية هاوس 

تقبلي تحياتي 

المهندس : نايف الحربي


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (1 يونيو 2009)

مشكور يا بشمهندس نايف على الرد السريع اكيد ارغب فى الانضمام و لكن لى سؤال بسيط هل هناك فريق تم تشكيله او بصدد تشكيله بمعنى انى اول من ستنضم ام يوجد غيرى حاليا و اذا الموضوع فى حيز التنفيذ فأكيد ارغب فى الانضمام عند تشكيل فريق العمل بأذن الله وارجو عند البدء بتشكيل الفريق ان تضع اعلانا لذلك هنا على المنتدى عسى ان نجد اخريات يرغبن بالعمل ... شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hafoz79 (2 يونيو 2009)

المهندسه أم ليلى قال:


> انا مهندسه معماريه اقيم فى السعوديه من سنتين و خلال هذه الفتره حاولت ان اجد عملا مناسب لكنى لم احصل عليه و كل ما كنت اعثر عليه مدرسه او فى استديو نسائى بالفوتوشوب و هذه المسأله تأرقنى جدا فهل بعد تعب السنين و اختيارى ان اسافر مع زوجى يهدم كل ماتعبت فيه خلال سنوات طويله من الدراسه و العمل؟؟؟ اجو منكم ان تفيدونى هل توجد مكاتب او شركات لها فرع نسائى بالرياض خصوصا بمنطقه الروضه و ما حولها و كمان انا سمعت ان يوجد طلبه يتم مساعدتهم فهل تفيدونى لانى غلبت؟؟؟



توجد فرصة عمل حاليا فى الادارة الهندسية فى جامعة الملك سعود فى قسم الصيانة والتشغيل...اذا كان لديك استعداد عرفينى


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (2 يونيو 2009)

مشكور جدا يا بشمهندس hafoz79 طبعا ارحب بالعمل و لكن احب ان اعرف طبيعه العمل و مواعيده و المكان وشكرا لحسن التعاون


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (4 يونيو 2009)

فين الرد يا بشمهندس نايف و بشمهندسhafoz؟؟؟


----------



## hafoz79 (4 يونيو 2009)

المهندسه أم ليلى قال:


> مشكور جدا يا بشمهندس hafoz79 طبعا ارحب بالعمل و لكن احب ان اعرف طبيعه العمل و مواعيده و المكان وشكرا لحسن التعاون



السلام عليكم

فى شركة مقاولات تعاقدت على عقد الصيانة والتشغيل فى جامعة الملك سعود للبنات بالملز ومطلوب مهندسة للصيانة والتشغيل داخل أبنية الجامعة.

طبيعة العمل....مهندسة مسؤولة عن الصيانة والتشغيل.

مواعيده..... من 7:30 صباحا إلى 3:30 عصرا

المكان جامعة الملك سعود بالملز.


إذا كان لديكى الرغبة سوف أعطيكى رقم المهندس المسؤول للإتفاق معه على الماديلت والشروط الاخرى للعمل.

أسالك الدعاء


----------



## hafoz79 (7 يونيو 2009)

المهندسه أم ليلى قال:


> انا مهندسه معماريه اقيم فى السعوديه من سنتين و خلال هذه الفتره حاولت ان اجد عملا مناسب لكنى لم احصل عليه و كل ما كنت اعثر عليه مدرسه او فى استديو نسائى بالفوتوشوب و هذه المسأله تأرقنى جدا فهل بعد تعب السنين و اختيارى ان اسافر مع زوجى يهدم كل ماتعبت فيه خلال سنوات طويله من الدراسه و العمل؟؟؟ اجو منكم ان تفيدونى هل توجد مكاتب او شركات لها فرع نسائى بالرياض خصوصا بمنطقه الروضه و ما حولها و كمان انا سمعت ان يوجد طلبه يتم مساعدتهم فهل تفيدونى لانى غلبت؟؟؟



فى كمان مكتب نسائى فى الرياض وعاوزين مهندسة تصميم داخلى ....مديرة المكتب سورية 
لو تحبى تلتحقى بيهم عرفينى عشان اعطيكى رقم المهندسة والايميل بتاعها


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (7 يونيو 2009)

hafoz79 قال:


> فى كمان مكتب نسائى فى الرياض وعاوزين مهندسة تصميم داخلى ....مديرة المكتب سورية
> لو تحبى تلتحقى بيهم عرفينى عشان اعطيكى رقم المهندسة والايميل بتاعها


 اولا احب اشكرك على تعبك معايا يا بشمهندس و ده مش غريب عليك 
ثانيا طبعا انا ارحب باى عمل مناسب لى لانى ارغب فعلا بالعمل لو تناسب مع ظروفى ياريت تقولى طبيعه العمل و مكانه ده اهم حاجه و مواعيده يعنى كل المعلومات المتاحه لديك لو عندك و براحتك انا مش مستعجله علشان مااخدش من وقتك ... شكرا


----------



## hafoz79 (7 يونيو 2009)

المهندسه أم ليلى قال:


> اولا احب اشكرك على تعبك معايا يا بشمهندس و ده مش غريب عليك
> ثانيا طبعا انا ارحب باى عمل مناسب لى لانى ارغب فعلا بالعمل لو تناسب مع ظروفى ياريت تقولى طبيعه العمل و مكانه ده اهم حاجه و مواعيده يعنى كل المعلومات المتاحه لديك لو عندك و براحتك انا مش مستعجله علشان مااخدش من وقتك ... شكرا



السلام عليكم

طبيعة العمل:مهندسة مسؤولة عن التصميم الداخلى
مكان العمل:تقاطع العروبة مع العليا
مواعيده:من 8 صباحا إل 1 ظهرا ومن 4:30 عصرا إلى 8:30 مساءا


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (7 يونيو 2009)

hafoz79 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> طبيعة العمل:مهندسة مسؤولة عن التصميم الداخلى
> مكان العمل:تقاطع العروبة مع العليا
> مواعيده:من 8 صباحا إل 1 ظهرا ومن 4:30 عصرا إلى 8:30 مساءا


 مشكور جدا يا بشمهندسhafoz انا مش عارفه ليه الموضوع ده غير موفقه فيه الظاهر ان ربنا لسه مش كتبلى العمل المناسب حاليا ..و نعم بالله.. بالنسبه لهذا العرض فأن طبيعه العمل مناسبه جدا و المكتب محبز لانه نسائى اما المكان فهو بعيد جدااااااحيث انى اسكن فى حى النسيم بجوار حى الروضه و هذا يبعد كثييييرا عن العليا و كمان العمل دوامين فهذا لا يناسبنى اطلاقاااا حيث اننى بذلك لن اقدر ان اوفى بيتى حقه..على العموم فالتواصل بيننا موجود من خلال المنتدى الى يأذن الله بالعمل المناسب حيث انى عندى فكره بعمل المكاتب هنا فى المملكه و متطلبات العملاء وعندى بعض المخططات التى اقوم بدراستها حتى اتهيأ للعمل و لكن لاسف ليس عندى الوسيط الذى يقودنى الى العمل المناسب حيث ان زوجى مهندس مدنى تخصصه فى المساحه و ليس عنده فكره عن اعمال العماره...شاكره لك حسن تعاونك والتواصل موجود بأذن الله من خلال هذا المنتدى الرائع جدا الى ان يحين الله.شكرااااا


----------



## ريان موسى (30 نوفمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير أعادة الله على المسلمين جمعيا باليمن والبركات 

الاخ الزميل hafoz والأخت أم ليلى 

أشكر فتح هذا الموضوع ومناقشتة 
الرجاء تزويدي بأرقام المكاتب الهندسية النسائية 

لاني قريبة من العليا 

مهندسة في الرياض


----------



## ريان موسى (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة :


لو سمحت يا مهندس hafoz79 تعطيني رقم المسؤول عن الصيانة والتشغيل في الجامعه 

ابحث عن شغل حاليا 

شاكرين تعاونك معنا


----------



## arc_muslima (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تعليقا على موضوع صعوبة تواجد فرص عمل للنساء بالمملكة ........ فقد كنت ولازلت احلم بالعمل هناك وياحبذا إن كان هذا العمل بالقرب من بيت الله بمكة أو بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمدينة المنورة ولكن هيهات ...... وإن كانت جامعات المملكة تخرج مهندسات فلمن تخرجهن إن كان لا مجال فى السوق لاستيعابهن فضلا عن الإعتراف بهن كمهندسات ؟؟؟؟؟؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م طلال (7 يناير 2010)

arc_muslima قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تعليقا على موضوع صعوبة تواجد فرص عمل للنساء بالمملكة ........ فقد كنت ولازلت احلم بالعمل هناك وياحبذا إن كان هذا العمل بالقرب من بيت الله بمكة أو بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمدينة المنورة ولكن هيهات ...... وإن كانت جامعات المملكة تخرج مهندسات فلمن تخرجهن إن كان لا مجال فى السوق لاستيعابهن فضلا عن الإعتراف بهن كمهندسات ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وجزاكم الله خيرا



السلام عليكم 
فرص العمل للمهندسات السعوديات موجوده ومتوفرة والحمد لله وهناك الكثير من المهندسات يعملن في المكاتب الهندسية وغيرها


----------



## demahmad (13 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
وشكرا لك اخت ام ليلى على طرح الموضوع
ااني مهندسه مدنيه واجيد الاوتوكاد وثري دي ماكس ولدي فكرة بالتصميم الداخلي
وانني ابحث عن عمل في الرياض بشكل متقطع من سنتين ولم اجد الفرصه
لانه مثل ماقالت اختنا ام ليلى بسبب ظروف سفرنا ستضيع كل جهودنا وتعبنا لحصولنا على شهادة الهندسه بالاضافه ان عمل المهندس في تجديد دائم وتركنا للهندسه في مقتبل عمرنا سوف يؤدي الى تناقص معلوماتنا شيئ فشيئ
ارجو ممن يعرف اي فرصه ان يدلنا عليها ولكم جزيل الشكررررررر


----------



## hafoz79 (1 يونيو 2010)

demahmad قال:


> السلام عليكم
> وشكرا لك اخت ام ليلى على طرح الموضوع
> ااني مهندسه مدنيه واجيد الاوتوكاد وثري دي ماكس ولدي فكرة بالتصميم الداخلي
> وانني ابحث عن عمل في الرياض بشكل متقطع من سنتين ولم اجد الفرصه
> ...



i sent privet massage to you,please check


----------



## hakhars (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اذا رغبتي بالعمل مع مكتب هندسي عن طريق المراسله 
ارجو تزويدي باميلك .. فنحن لدينا مكتب استشاري هندسي وزنبحث عن مهندسات سواء داخل المملكه او خارجها 
للعمل عبر المراسله
[email protected]
تقبلي شكري


----------



## أنا معماري (1 ديسمبر 2010)

واضح أن طلب عمل مكاتب معمارية نسائية في مدن السعودية أصبح مطلب ضروري

أعتقد فكرة عمل مكتب نسائي منفصل تماما فكرة جيدة ,,,تحت أدارة مهندسة سعودية كما ينص القانون
سيوفر جو أمن للأخوات وفي نفس الوقت سيلاقي رواج كبير للفكرة بين صاحبات المشاريع المختلفة
لأن هناك الكثيير من النساء يتمنيين تلك الفكرة لحرية التعامل و المناقشة وتعديل التصميم وخصوصا
لأحتياجات و طبيعة المملكة

ما لا أعرفة هل هناك خريجات هندسة معمارية سعوديات,,,ولا يمنع من صاحبة الموضوع تبحث عن صاحبة المكتب المعماري الجديد,,,
بالأحتكاك بجمعية أو جامعة هؤلاء المهندسات
مقابل نسبة من العمل كما هو متعارف عليه في باقي المكاتب

بالتوفيق


----------



## engbasma (30 يناير 2011)

انا كمان مهندسة مدنى وفى السعودية وبدأت اتعب من كتر منا حسه انى مش لاقيه شغل
انا بعرف اوتوكاد وفوتوشوب وثرى دى ماكس بشتغل فى اى حاجه بدور عليها واشتغل بس تعبت مفيش حد يساعدنى


----------



## samar2010 (19 فبراير 2011)

انا كمان مهندسة مدنى وفى السعودية والي اكتر من سنة وانا بدور ع شغل ياريت تساعدونا


----------



## m.alkhdour (19 فبراير 2011)

ارجو من جميع المهندسين الذين يستطعون المساعدة مساعدة المهندسات السعوديات 
عندي اقتراح لماذ لا تقومن بالاتصال فبما بينكن و تاسيس مكتب هندسي او مكتب دعم فني للمكاتب الهندسية عن طريق رابطة تسمى ( رابطة المهندسات السعوديات ) .
و قبلوا الاحترام


----------



## مهندس : محمود نصر (19 فبراير 2011)

*اللهم اشفها شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيدها اللهم احرسها بعينيك التى لا تنام . *
*و اكفها بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظها بعزك الذى لا يُضام .و اكلأها فى الليل و فى النهار .*
*و ارحمها بقدرتك عليها ّ.أنت ثقتها و رجائها يا كاشف الهم . يا مُفرج الكرب يا مُجيب دعوة المُضطرين .اللهم البسها ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين..*
*اللهم اشفي امي يا ارحم الراحمين*​


----------



## arch.ghadagamal (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته انا عارفة ان محدش كتب فى الموضوع ده من فترة بس انا قولت اشارك لأنى انا كمان عندى نفس المشكلة انا مهندسة معمارية و كنت اتمنى انى الأقى عمل يناسبنى و فى مجال ليس فيه اختلاط و كان ظنى فى المملكة غير كده خالص كان ظنى انى اجد العمل ده متوفر بحكم السمت الأسلامى فى المملكة لكن للأسف بقالى فترة ببحث و لسة لم اجد شىء انا ظنى فى الله خيرا لأنى احب عملى فى الهندسة جدا 
انا كنت سمعت ان فيه مكاتب هندسية نسائية اخذت تراخيص بالعمل يا ريت لو حد يعرف عناوين المكاتب دى فى جدة يفيدنى بأى شىء و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م م/هند (18 سبتمبر 2011)

اكيد لا مكان لمهندسات المدني


----------



## مصطفى حسين الطويبى (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لكى ام ليلى على مشاركتك الفعالة الفياضة بمعنى الكلمة بهدا الملتقى الدى يضم نخبة من المهندسين الممتازين والمتفوقين ولكى منى كل احترام م/ مصطفى


----------



## م . ماجدة (23 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​على الرغم أن الموضوع لا يخصنى ولن أستطيع أفيد فيه لأنى مهندسة معمارية مقيمة فى مصر، لكن الموضوع شدنى، لأنها شكوى عامة لكل المعماريات التى تسافر للسعودية. فأنا لاحظت أنه لو توفرت لهم فرص عمل تكون بعيدة عن مجال تخصصهم ولا أعرف لماذا . فأغلب الشركات السعودية يستخدمون المعماريات فى التصميم الداخلى وأعمال الديكور :81: ، ونادرا ما أسمع عن معمارية تعمل بالتصميم المعمارى فى السعودية . حتى فى مجال التدريس الجامعى ، فلقد قابلت مهندسة معمارية فى أحد المؤتمرات بمصر ، وهى تعمل مدرس مساعد بأحد الجامعات بالسعودية وفوجئت عندما قالت لى أنها تدرس فى قسم الديكور :8: ولا أعرف لماذا ! :70:
المهم لقد عجبنى جدا تعاون الباشمهندسة نايف فى هذه المشكلة وكذلك الباشمهندسة حفوظ (أرجو المعذرة اذا كنت كتبت الاسم خطأ) فجزاهم الله كل خير
وربنا يوفقك يا أم ليلى


----------



## مصطفى حسين الطويبى (8 أكتوبر 2011)

رجاء خاص منكى مهندسة معمارية ممكن تبحثين فى مجال التخصص والله الموفق


----------



## ahmad nagy (23 أكتوبر 2011)

شــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــراً جـــــــــــــزيــــلاً


----------



## mdnassif (26 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندسة عمارة سورية مقيمة في ابو ظبي ,لدي خبرة في العمل الهندسي تزيد عن 20 عاما,
مؤخرا انتقل زوجي للعمل في جدة مع بقاء اقامته على الامارات.ابحث عن امكانية الحصول على فرصة عمل في جدة , شاكرة لكم ارشادي للطريقة و امكانية فرص العمل .


----------



## *مهندسة* (2 يناير 2012)

ياريت ال يعرف المكاتب ال ممكن تتعامل مع مهندسات بفيدنا فى الرياض او جدة 
و ربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## بنت الشمس (8 يناير 2012)

انا ارغب بالعمل معكم بس اريد معرفة تفاصيل العمل حيث انني ارغب في العمل كمهندسة مكتب فني اذاكان متوفر لديكم


----------



## alaa.ibrahem (5 مارس 2012)

انا كمهندسة مدني من مصر ممكن اراسل اي مكاتب هندسية نسائية بشغلي واشتغل بالقطعه عن طريق النت ............. جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## أروى صيام (16 يناير 2015)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ها ايه الاخبار ؟؟؟؟ 
ان شاء الله اشتغلتوا يا بشمهندسات ولا ايه ؟؟! بشرونا* :87:


----------

